# Can you tell what breed my cat (Dann) might be?



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello, everyone I recued my Danna from my mom's back yard, but I don't know what breed she is? Can you tell what you guys think?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No way of knowing what mix she is, but she's gorgeous! Kind of an oriental cat shaped head.

That last picture cracked me up!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

I would have guessed Russian Blue with the ears set apart like that and the blue coat color, but the eyes are throwing me off. Russian Blues are known for their vivid green eyes. So maybe a mix?


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am no expert by ANY means but to me your kitty looks like a mix between a Russian Blue and a Siamese. The coloring is that of a Russian blue but she seems to have the body type of the thinner Siamese? As was said from above The Russian Blues usually have deep green eyes and Siamese usually have blue eyes. So she might have a few other parts and pieces in her as well?

Just a guess!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Thank you for your replies..*

Well, I thought she was a russian blue but I guess not...all I know that is that she the sweestest cat ever even though she loves my husband more than me lol. My husband wasn't a cat person he didn't even wanted me to get a cat and now he even comes out with songs with her name on it lol...he pays more attention to her than me lol. Well, I guess I will never now what breed my baby girl is, but thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I think most cats found out and about are mixes probably. But she does look like she has some sort of oriental breed in her! She's very sleek.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She looks like she can be mix with some oriental breed, but she's so sleek and cute! ♥


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Lineth said:


> Well, I thought she was a russian blue but I guess not...all I know that is that she the sweestest cat ever even though she loves my husband more than me lol. My husband wasn't a cat person he didn't even wanted me to get a cat and now he even comes out with songs with her name on it lol...he pays more attention to her than me lol. Well, I guess I will never now what breed my baby girl is, but thanks for your thoughts!


Oh don't cross Russian Blue off the list!!! She has at least some Russian Blue in her and that can plainly be seen. She looks to be half Russian Blue half Siamese to me. As was said above me, most cats are mix breeds. Unless you bought her from a registered breeder (and even then you never know..) chances are she is a mixture. 

I call my sasha girl a Maine ****. It is obvious to anyone who looks at her she looks to be a Maine ****. She is really small for one however and weighs in at a tiny 7lbs. She is ALLL fluff! I don't think she is all Main **** though but have no idea what else.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

RUSSIAN BLUE THE BLUE CAT ~ animaldiscovery-chanel

She looks a LOT like the first Russian Blue in this link.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

praline said:


> Oh don't cross Russian Blue off the list!!! She has at least some Russian Blue in her and that can plainly be seen. She looks to be half Russian Blue half Siamese to me. As was said above me, most cats are mix breeds. Unless you bought her from a registered breeder (and even then you never know..) chances are she is a mixture.
> 
> I call my sasha girl a Maine ****. It is obvious to anyone who looks at her she looks to be a Maine ****. She is really small for one however and weighs in at a tiny 7lbs. She is ALLL fluff! I don't think she is all Main **** though but have no idea what else.


 
I call her my baby russian blue but now I will call her my half russian blue/siamese then lol.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*She does like that cat!*



praline said:


> RUSSIAN BLUE THE BLUE CAT ~ animaldiscovery-chanel
> 
> She looks a LOT like the first Russian Blue in this link.


You know what she does look like that cat, but I am confused now lol...


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

If dog owners can have Labadoodles you certainly can have an Oriental Russian lolol


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*jajjajjajjaja*



praline said:


> If dog owners can have Labadoodles you certainly can have an Oriental Russian lolol


 
jajjajajjajajaj true true!!!:catmilk


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

She's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Thanks.*



cd07 said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thannk you. My plan wasn't to take her to my house. When I got her she had recently had her kitties and I wanted one of her cats but I couldn't catch it. So I was sad,and I saw my Danna there looking at me as if saying "But I am here" and I decided to get her because she was so skinny and I thought she was going to die if I didn't get her. She is my first pet, and I love her so much....I don't imagine my house without my "Danis Bananis" that's how my husband calls her lol.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I love that last picture of your cat....her expression is priceless! She sure looks like she has Russian Blue as part of her parentage. She reminds me of my gray kitties.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

6cats4me said:


> I love that last picture of your cat....her expression is priceless! She sure looks like she has Russian Blue as part of her parentage. She reminds me of my gray kitties.


Aww thank you, I never knew I loved cats so much. She is my first pet!!!:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Very exquisite! I think she looks more like a blue Oriental Shorthair or OS-mix---OS has a Siamese-type body but without the pointed pattern, solid colors, tabbies, etc. I don't see the white-tipped coat that gives the Russian Blue a distinctive silver sheen, and I think her head looks more Siamese type than RB. Her eye color is not green or greenish either, but gold. One thing that might distinguish her from a Russian Blue is her voice and talkativeness. OS are outgoing and very chatty like Siamese, whereas RBs are a fairly quiet, sometimes shy, cat with soft voice. Anyhoo, she's beautiful _whatever_ she is.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

catloverami said:


> Very exquisite! I think she looks more like a blue Oriental Shorthair or OS-mix---OS has a Siamese-type body but without the pointed pattern, solid colors, tabbies, etc. I don't see the white-tipped coat that gives the Russian Blue a distinctive silver sheen, and I think her head looks more Siamese type than RB. Her eye color is not green or greenish either, but gold. One thing that might distinguish her from a Russian Blue is her voice and talkativeness. OS are outgoing and very chatty like Siamese, whereas RBs are a fairly quiet, sometimes shy, cat with soft voice. Anyhoo, she's beautiful _whatever_ she is.


I have read the characteristics of the Russian blue and she fits on most of them. She is very quiet, we can barely hear when she meows..My husband says she is the only one that knows that she is meowing jjajajjajaja because she is very quiet. She doesn't meow like the stray cats that live by apartment complex. But either or I love her!!!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She's beautiful, but I doubt she is a pure bred anything, Russian Blue or oriental shorthair, as typically breeders of pure bred cats do not allow their breeding stock to roam around loose or stray. The reality is, when you find a cat on the street, 9 times out of ten it hasn't seen a pure bred parent anywhere in the last five generations. Her royal gorgeousness would be properly termed a DSH (Domestic Shorthair)


----------



## Scarlett_o (Jun 7, 2011)

I would also guess Russian Blue and Siamese mix...but what ever she is she is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Thanks*



Scarlett_o said:


> I would also guess Russian Blue and Siamese mix...but what ever she is she is BEAUTIFUL!!


She is beautiful, and sweet I love her a lot even though she loves my husband more lol.


----------

